# Water System Between Trips



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm new to rv'ing. I have a 21rs. What do you do to ensure safe water supply in between trips?

I imagine you drain the water tank?

What about low point drains , them too?

HWH?

sanitize between every trip?

I need help?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

It depends on how long between trips. If it's every week, I refill the tank when I get home, and them sanitize about every month. If more time, I would refill tank and put a little bleach in it (3 or 4 oz at most) and them drain and refill before going. I did experience some really rank water last year when I left it partially full for 3 -4 weeks in the heat, added water on top and took off. Nasty.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

If you won't be going out again for a couple weeks, be sure to drain the HWH - otherwise you may get a nasty "rotten onion" smell







when you use the hot water the next trip out.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never leave the fresh water tank with water in it
I always drain after we get home and usually sanitize it every couple of months

Don


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

HootBob said:


> I never leave the fresh water tank with water in it
> I always drain after we get home and usually sanitize it every couple of months
> 
> Don


X2 Never leave water in the trailer, even if just for a couple of weeks.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Here in the hot Arizona summer with daytime temps in the 110-115 range and nighttime temps in the 85-95 range - between trips I: 1) add a very small (1/2z) amount of bleach to the water tank then fill to 1/2 full, 2) run the slight chlorine mixture thru the lines; 3) next completely drain the water (leaves a very mild residual chlorine in the tank and lines; Then before the next trip I: 4) Completely drain/flush the tank 2X tehn flush the lines (I learned the hard way that the DW does NOT EVER WANT TO TASTE/SMELL CHLORINE IN THE WATER). This plan consists of a little work before each trip. But the water is always fresh and clean when you need it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What they all say....


----------

